

Roundup for Startups in Dallas, TX on 21 April - aquaphile
http://roundupforstartups.com
We're putting on a free, community event to match startups with talent: part recruiting, part social, at the Deep Ellum Brewing Company.  This is organized by the startup community, for  the  community.  From 4-8PM we have the recruiting portion; from 6-8PM we have the social.  Come join us for beer, food, entertainment and fellowship.  And especially if you are looking for a great job with a growing company in North Texas!  At present we have 26 confirmed hiring companies seeking to fill 120 positions in North Texas. Please RSVP.
<i></i> RSVP on the website is required <i></i>
======
aquaphile
I'm one of the ringleaders for this event. At present we have 26 confirmed
rapidly growing companies seeking to fill 120 full-time positions in North
Texas. Come join us is you're looking for a great position, free beer, free
food, and camaraderie with the North Texas startup community. The first two
hours are recruiting only, and the second two hours are the social. Please
RSVP using the website! (or there will be no beer for you...)

